# Pine Creek - Throw Bag Lost



## C_Boater (May 27, 2007)

Lost a bag on Sunday below Pine Creek hole. River right, about 30 feet or so below the hole. Red Mongo Guide bag. Spend sometime looking for it, no visual though.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

ugh...............


----------

